# Omnijig Model 7116



## Marvin Lough (Apr 7, 2009)

I am having trouble with the setup, on my Omnijig Model 7116, for making 1/4 inch half blind dovetails in 3/8 inch wood. The specs in the manual are for 1/2 inch wood. Anyone have any experience in using 3/8 inch wood?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That's the original OmniJig, not the new one, correct?

I don't have one, but I'd think all you'd need to do is adjust the positioning of the template and the depth of cut for the thinner stock.


----------

